# Lopi greenfield gas stove??



## coobie123 (Jan 22, 2018)

The wife are I are getting up in age now and have decided to get rid of or avalon astoria wood pellet stove and go LP gas stove.We have been considering a Lopi Greenfield free standing stove.Any thoughts,reviews,suggestions good bad or ugly?


----------



## eury (Jan 31, 2018)

HI,
I dont have a review yet, but the Greenfield is a top contender for me. Im debating between that and a Jotul 500 (Portland).  They each have their pros and cons.  According to the numbers my husband ran they are very similar except for the fact that the Greenfeild has a lower turndown btu so its less costly at the lowest setting (at our prices it was .22 per hr vrs Jotul at .42).  Im not exactly sure how important turn down/lowest btus is with a thermostat. What the dealer like?  Warranty?  Other features that help you decide?
Good luck- you certainly wont be cold with that work horse!


----------



## Sir_Lancelot (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi.  May I ask what stove you ended up purchasing?  I’m looking at replacing our 13 year old Bixby Maxfire with either the Enviro Berkeley or the Lopo Greenfield and am trying to get people’s thoughts and opinions.  As a side note, we are on propane, which isn’t cheap, but we no longer want to deal with corn or pellets.


----------



## eury (Jul 28, 2018)

i got a Jotul 500 (Portland) and LOVE it.


----------



## Oldcoldstonehouse (Feb 17, 2021)

Do you still love the Portland?


----------

